# Lager satz



## Mantis123 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey leute kann mir jemand sage wo ich en lagersatz her bekomm
ist ein rocky mountain flatline


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Oktober 2011)

bei deinem händler... bzw. kannst dir auch die einelnen lagerbezeichnungen raussuchen und beinem wälzlagerhändler bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2011)

entweder so, oder bei radsport kimmerle


----------

